# How to get red stiffed stocking?



## Foreversacredx (Dec 6, 2017)

You aren't able to craft it and it's not a reward but it's in the catalogue. Does anyone know how to get one?


----------



## Justin (Dec 6, 2017)

Existing discussion here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...yone-know-how-to-get-the-red-stuffed-stocking


----------

